# Anyone have or thought about a tattoo???



## chefaz (Oct 13, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has or has thought about getting a food, cooking, or chef type tattoo?? With the new celeb type chefs out there now I just wondered. LOL:bounce:


----------



## chefchito (Nov 10, 2003)

I plan on getting two at sometime. I haven't decided when, but I know what I want. on one arm I am getting the usda food grade stamp of Prime and on the other arm I am getting the yeild grade sign, probably a 3. I will probably change my mind before I get it, but you never know. how about the rest of you?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Every so often this question pops up in almost every BB. I will refer you to one of the many threads that are available here.
http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...hlight=tattoos


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

A bunch of us(sailors, then) set out to get tattoed while we were in Naples. We watched another guy get one while we waited. The blood sobered us up and we left without ink.
Later on, back at the ship, a young Bosun's mate showed us his most recent art. On his inner forearm there was a blazing skeleton head.a dagger was thrust thru the each eyesocket with the points extending below the teeth. On the points of the daggers was a ribbon. Written on the ribbon was the word "MOTHER" I'll bet she was soooo proud!
30 years ago, I had long hair and bell bottoms. So did all of my friends. That was the style at the time. When they went out of style, I got a haircut and a new pair of pants. What are you gonna do with a tatoo?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Look at the box of Glad wrap that has the piece of cherry pie on it. That's what I want, only with gay little white puffy angel wings.


----------



## markovitch (Oct 14, 2003)

well put amigo... i'm in college at the moment and the counter-culture dujour is tattos and facial piercings. I wanted a tattoo a while ago, but right now it seems as common as Gap jeans


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Although I have no tatoos, it's best to shop around for the artist right for you. But before embarking on body marking, visit your local bookstore to peruse tatoos done in Japan. Although they may well be Yakuza (sp?), asian tatoos are utterly gorgeous and a thousand times more refined than the garbage seen in this country: all outlined in black ink that seems to diffuse over time.

Just the other day I saw a mother in her 20's with an early '20's sun tatooed all over her belly. I mean, the diameter must have measured at least 12 inches covering the entire belly. And the ink, it was beginning to diffuse with an outline very dull and poorly defined. In a couple of years it'll look like a serious black bruise.

All I'm saying is to shop around for the right artist and personally I think that you should wait and go to Japan for the ultimate in technique - I have yet to see any tatoos in America that begin to approach the Japanese level of refinement.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i have two tattoos and can't wait to get another one. my tattoos are very special to me and represent something,,, as will all of the other ones to come. i promised myself that i can only get two more,,, but once you get one you get the itch for another. you deserve to dislike your tatoo if you either a. go to a hack artist without a good knowledge of his/her portfolio, or b. you get something with no real meaning. if i got a tattoo when i was sixteen, it probably would have been some cra p like a grim reeper,, try explaining that to you grandchildren. a word of advise,,,, keep it to art. no pictures,no names for gods sake,no usda stamps. if it seems cool right now, wait a year, if you still want it then think about it.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmm, i thought about it whilst sudsed to the lid.

even drunk, i didnt get one. Kinda tempting, but my outlook on life changes as i go along. Looking at a tatt on my arm most probably would just remind me of what was happening in that period of my life and, given the circumstances, would most likely date stamp that period.

- for what it is worth, the pain doesnt bother me that much. A tattoo would most likely mock me by saying "what were you thinking?" - to which i would answer "i really dont know!"


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I have 14 tattoos. Eleven of them are matching. (For you yoga buffs, they're over each of my chakra points except my forehead). All of them are religious and I don't regret any of them. I'm not sure if I would get a pastry related one.

Kokopuffs, I agree that the Japanese style is beautiful, but there are many talented artists here. I think it really depends on the design too. Some things look better with thicker lines. A lot of times when you see bad tattoos, it's mostly because the people who got them didn't take care of them. I have a large colorful piece that wraps around my right calf. It looks as crisp and defined as the day I got it over 5 years ago. I don't sun much and if I do, I slather a ton of sunscreen on to protect it. So much that it's a white blob on my leg! Haha.

My next piece is going to be a backpiece of a modernized Hindu painting, but done in a Chinese style. I'll post pics of it when it's finally done.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I once saw a guy who was tatooed head to toe(i think) in leapord spots. I saw another guy who had a huge spiders web on his face. I am still undecided as to wether i liked them or not.

I dont think i need tatoos to remind me of my trade after all the scars and burns are a constant reminder & i get these free every now & then.

I did once start a sex pistols tattoo but it hurt & all ive got is the s

peace


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a tattoo on my shoulder, but it's not food related. It's an angel modeled after a little angel I have that is carved on a piece of silver, it's kind of hard to explain unless you see it. Anyway I had been thinking of a tattoo for many years but couldn't decide what to get. Too many things go out of style or you grow out of them. When I was 18 (6 years ago) and first thinking about tattoos I wanted the fiery heart symbol from the modern Romeo and Juliet movie. I still think it is beautiful but doesn't have much meaning for me anymore. But I think a guardian angel on my shoulder will always be symbolic and special to me.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi all 


I dont have aney tattoo...
but i think there cool.....
my best friend has a rose on her left arm....
to cover up a burn scar it got a lot of fine detail to it....

one of these day i'll have one but for now NO:bounce:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I am not for or against tattoos but I did like the bell bottoms and long hair reference.
Just remember the health risks involved in tatoos and body piercings . Hepatitis C 
( the silent killer ) is very easily spread by tattoos . Baywatch beauty Pam Anderson contracted this virus from sharing tattoo works with her then husband Tommy Lee.
I would verify any tattoo parlors health departments status and stay away from homemade works . alcohol and bleach do not kill this virus .
My 2 cents , Doug...........................


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Chefboy, that's good that you mentioned the needles thing! Some people are just plain stupid and don't know any better! An old friend of mine from high school is now a professional tattoo artist, but I remember when he was scratching. Oh. my. word. For the longest time he had only ONE needle. We worked together for a while at a small record store outlet. He brought his machine in one day to show us and offered to ink any of us right there on the spot. I didn't mind being a scratch pad for a friend, but I asked him if he had new needles. Mind you, they are not very expensive. Around $5 or something. He said he kept his needle in alcohol and to stop bugging out because the the AIDS virus can only live outside of blood for X hours. I was like, "Um... yeah. I'll pass. Lemme know when you can afford a $5 needle or an autoclave". I had no idea how many people that needle had seen. Despite my warning, my co-worker offered his ankle to be inked. I should have kept in touch with him to see if he caught anything from it. Eeeek!


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I think the right tatoo can be cool. I have thought for many years of a saute pan with fire on the webbing between my pointer and thumb. My G-dad has an anchor from his navy days there. I do still thinkit would be cool, but am afraid that the qualtiy would not reach the expectatio of the visions in my mind. 

I do though like the USDA stamp idea. It would be cool cause the color of those faded looking blueish ink cheapis lookinf tatoos would fit ti so well. j/k probably a bad idea


----------

